# Growth strategies for carpet plants



## suppa1 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just picked up a Utricularia Graminifolia as a carpet plant. I'm wondering how I should be securing it to ensure maximal growth and minimal chances of killing it. It came from Big Al's in a little pot. I took it out of the pot and left it stuck together, dug a little hole in my gravel and built up the gravel around the sides to grow into. 
Something tells me that it needs more to grab onto. Can someone put my mind to ease and drop some ideas on how to culture this plant well?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## desjardo (Aug 30, 2008)

Well there are many variabes and ways/methods of carpeting.
In order for anyone to help you properly I think we will need to know;
Substrate
Lighting(watts)
Tank size(gallons)
C02
Fert

I think once you post some info these guys will help you right out..


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Straight from the Tropica website:

Tropica grows _Utricularia graminifolia_ emergent and it is supplied on either stone wool or coir discs. When planted in the aquarium, the clod should be divided into 6 to 8 smaller pieces and planted with a distance of 5 cm in the foreground of the aquarium or on a slope in the aquascape. It is important to keep about 1 cm of the coir or stone wool in order to provide good anchoring of the plants. Using tweezers to insert the tiny blocks of plants makes the entire process of planting much easier. To begin with, _Utricularia graminifolia_ should be offered relatively low light but after the initial 6-8 weeks, where after the plants have obtained a firm hold in the aquarium, the light may be increased. At this point in time, the tiny blocks have now been transformed into a continuous grass-like carpet and this is the time where PLANT NUTRITION _liquid_ should be supplied in order to prevent iron and manganese deficiencies. Our experience with _Utricularia graminifolia_ shows that it is doing best at a pH of 6.8 to 7.0 in water of 7-10 dKh hardness. Fertilization with CO2 is not required but if supplied, the growth is stimulated significantly. Although the commercially available variety is sturdier that the wild type, the initial phase after planting may prove critical since the _Utricularia graminifolia_ is sensitive to environmental changes. Thus, make sure that the recommendations are followed and keep other fast-growing plants out of the new patches with _Utricularia graminifolia_ until the plants are well established in the aquarium. _Utricularia graminifolia_ is relatively fragile and thus, it should not be kept with fishes with burrowing behaviour.

If you crave for more and to see some beautiful pictures then go here :
http://www.tropica.com/article.asp?type=aquaristic&id=731


----------



## suppa1 (Nov 17, 2008)

*appreciate the clipping*

I appreciate that little bit of info. 
In terms of what kind of set up I have; I've got a 10 gal w/ 4 red eyed tetras, a pleco, a sword tail, a guppy, and a cory cat. Now I've read quite a bit about CO2 injection, but I've thought about the supply from the fish alone. Would this be sufficient?
What kind of fertilizer would you recommend if this is a recommended item?
The substrate is coarse gravel. Should I be investing in the stone wool option; available at a green house or gardening store?
Thanks


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

If you have a pleco forget it he will either eat it all or up root everything. Been there done that my pleco even at all my moss and my java ferns.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

suppa1 said:


> I appreciate that little bit of info.
> In terms of what kind of set up I have; I've got a 10 gal w/ 4 red eyed tetras, a pleco, a sword tail, a guppy, and a cory cat. Now I've read quite a bit about CO2 injection, but I've thought about the supply from the fish alone. Would this be sufficient?
> What kind of fertilizer would you recommend if this is a recommended item?
> The substrate is coarse gravel. Should I be investing in the stone wool option; available at a green house or gardening store?
> Thanks


For a 10 gal. aquarium you could use Seachem Flourish Excel every day or so to supply carbon for the plants rather than co2. If you have a low light tank then you could let the fish and atmospheric co2 supply the carbon to the plants. The result is that the plants grow slower. I make up my own fertilizer so someone else may have to answer that question about the best commercial fertilizers. For a 10 gal aquarium it may not be worth the bother to make your own. They say the best gravel is about 3-4 mm and others use sand. Still others use Eco Complete or Flourite. The stone wool is only used as a medium for growing the plants in and not as aquarium substrate. It's the floss that holds the plants in the pot. The pleco is going to get too large for that tank. http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/index.html

Everything above except the pleco can be found on this page
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c163336/index.html
BTW what type and wattage of lighting are you using on the 10 gal.?


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

UG is not really the most ideal ground cover plant for beginners; you may want to try dwarf sag. or glosso instead.

Having said that try it anyhow in your tank by breaking up the pot into about a dozen different plugs and planting them about 1" apart in a checkered pattern.

Here is some pics from one of my tanks of it, the last few show it out of the water.

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/forum/editpost_old.php?postid=1035374

























http://www.kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=10401


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, that is gorgeous. I have planted tank envy.


----------



## _Green_ (Dec 30, 2008)

jrs said:


> UG is not really the most ideal ground cover plant for beginners; you may want to try dwarf sag. or glosso instead.
> 
> Having said that try it anyhow in your tank by breaking up the pot into about a dozen different plugs and planting them about 1" apart in a checkered pattern.
> 
> ...


That's very nice, what size is the tank and what lighting are you using? One more Q, what's the substrate?

Ross


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

_Green_ said:


> That's very nice, what size is the tank and what lighting are you using? One more Q, what's the substrate?
> 
> Ross


specs:
20g - 12x24
2x65W PC - 10 hr photoperiod
Pressurized CO2
dose on demand ferts
eco complete substrate

flora:
christmas moss walls
Utricularia graminofolia foreground
Blyxa japonica (left)
Pogostemon helferi (middle)
Hemianthus micranthemoides (middle)
Altheranthera reineckii 'lilicina" (right)
Fissidens fontanus (driftwood)


----------

